# Ashtray



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

The ashtray door won't stay shut. It's there any way to take it out and remove the springs so it won't keep popping out?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Smoker's package installed - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks man. I had no idea that was after market. Lol


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Memphis said:


> Thanks man. I had no idea that was after market. Lol


What is it that you think is aftermarket?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They were kind of. The "smokers package" was a dealer added option.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't consider an item with a GM part number(s) that you purchase from GM to be aftermarket.


----------



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

well it did'nt come from the factory with it


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not in the U.S. But it's still a factory item...not aftermarket. That's all I meant.


----------



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Not in the U.S. But it's still a factory item...not aftermarket. That's all I meant.


I see what your getting at, thank you


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Further evidence that it's not aftermarket is that there's actually an existing connection under the console that the kit plugs into. Coincidentlly, it's being discused in this thread.


----------

